# Saturday Night Fishing



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out kinda late with some friends Saturday night. I managed to catch one big bull 40"+ range and my friend Ryan caught what we hoped was a slot red. It was 1" over.....dang!

Cold night but good times! Sorry no pics, left the camera in the truck and the only pics we do have are from a camera phone with no flash


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

well, post those pics then!!

good job man.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Where was this at????


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> Where was this at????


If steven sees this maybe he can post the pics, he has one on his phone. Fish were caught on bob sykes.


----------

